# Need Showcase ALLTEL stock file PLEASE!



## NemOmeN (Mar 1, 2012)

PLEASE can someone finally help me on this!?!?!? I have had an Alltel Showcase SCH-i500 and their website is ridiculously stupid! I rooted my i500 and flashed a rom for cspire which i was told should be ok to do, but i cannot reactivate my phone now and is almost unusable. I can flash through odin or heimdall and have experience with that, but the problem lies with the fact that I cannot find stock files for ALLTEL anywhere at all!!!


----------



## NemOmeN (Mar 1, 2012)

Used the odin walkthrough to return to stock as well and it only gave me files for vzw so im on teamhacksung 6.5 ICS now. Figured i might as well mess around until i find the right files to restore to stock and can actually activate and use my cell again...


----------



## puk3n (Jun 12, 2011)

i was all over samsungs website poking around, i see only kies mini...gotta be someone out there that can help you, keep ya chin up


----------



## NemOmeN (Mar 1, 2012)

Couldnt even find the files on Samsungs site either! Alltel doesnt even show as having a i500 there! Generic doesnt have anything but kies mini and thats not recognizing my phone... Cant wait to tell Alltel off and switch providers back to good ole VZW and a new phone (Nexus!!!)


----------



## shag_on_e (Aug 1, 2011)

I am looking for the same thing for ntelos showcase. I'm sure there could be some minor edits to make it connect to the network of your choosing. I can make those edits I just need someone to point me to them. Help us please!

I own a VZW fascinate, and have all the stock files, just need to hook my friend up, but can't start till I get some restore files.
~~~~There is no spoon~~~~


----------



## NemOmeN (Mar 1, 2012)

GRRR... still havent found anywhere to get these stupid files from its driving me insane. Now its just to prove I can fix the stupid thing. I dont even care about the phone since my new one from VZW is coming, but i want to get this one running back on alltel just so i know i can!


----------



## JWnSC (Jul 20, 2011)

What build do you guys need? I have the generic odin files for eh09, ei20, and fa10. I'll post back with a download link.

EI20 http://db.tt/ePIh1KDn

Edit: changed to non password protected zip file

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## NemOmeN (Mar 1, 2012)

is that the ALLTEL files for showcase?! Im on rooted AOSK ICS build now so i could i think go all the way back to froyo and upgrade from there, but I'd love to have all three so I could have them in case anyone else needs them...


----------



## NemOmeN (Mar 1, 2012)

a RAR file...? also will i need an atlas file and repartition?


----------



## NemOmeN (Mar 1, 2012)

WTH its password protected...???


----------



## JWnSC (Jul 20, 2011)

Sorry about that check this thread http://rootzwiki.com/topic/19968-odinntelos-showcasefa10ei20eh09/ these are not password protected.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------

